
Show HN: Outside Plato's Cave - primMK
https://outsideplatoscave.substack.com/p/outside-platos-cave-episode-1-02062020
======
primMK
Please give me feedback, I would love it.

~~~
brudgers
Because there is nothing to play with or try out, blog articles are not really
in the spirit of 'Show HN' even when posted by their author. Traditionally
blog posts are made as ordinary submissions.

It's normal to be excited. It's normal to want to promote your work. But
submitting the same thing multiple times within a few hours is often treated
as spam.

Good luck.

